# Smoked Spatchcock Chicken



## smokinstevebbq (Aug 25, 2017)

Check out my new video on Smoking a Spatchcock Chicken. They really are juicy and take less time to smoke than a normal whole Chicken. Check it out:


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2017)

The chicken looked pretty good!

Too bad you didn't get any pics of it sliced up.

Most of us smoke chicken at higher temps so you get crispy skin.

Nice job on the video.

I embedded it in your post, because we don't allow YouTube links on here.

Al


----------



## smokinstevebbq (Aug 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> The chicken looked pretty good!
> 
> Too bad you didn't get any pics of it sliced up.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinstevebbq (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Al ..... Just to clarify .... I can embed you tube videos on here, but not the links? Also, just wondering what Temps you smoke Chicken at? I was thinking about maybe in the future smoking at 225-250 thencranking it up to say 350 when Chicken temp gets to say around 140 or so. Would that work?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2017)

SmokinSteveBBQ said:


> Thanks Al ..... Just to clarify .... I can embed you tube videos on here, but not the links? Also, just wondering what Temps you smoke Chicken at? I was thinking about maybe in the future smoking at 225-250 thencranking it up to say 350 when Chicken temp gets to say around 140 or so. Would that work?


Yes you can embed the videos, but no links are allowed.

I usually don't eat the skin, so I smoke my chicken at 225 or so.

It gets more smoke on it than if you smoke at 325.

Yes cranking it up to 325 or even 350 to finish it off will help get you crispy skin.

You can even finish the chicken on a gas grill or in the oven.

Al


----------



## smokinstevebbq (Aug 26, 2017)

Okay Al ..... gotcha, sorry for posting the link. From now on I'll stick to just embedding the videos. Didn't aim to break any guidelines or rules. I guess I saw the link button and I just used that.


----------

